# Back, after a hiatus.



## Sam (Sep 25, 2009)

OX will just love this. 

So, life got a bit hectic. A new job in a city about seventy miles from home forced me to move. It's taken a few months to get settled in, find an apartment, and get some kind of normalcy back into everyday life. Plus, I didn't have broadband in this little place they call a "town". I could only log on from a small "Internet cafe" about five miles away. Suffice it to say, I didn't get much Internet time. 

But that changed earlier this week. I found a new apartment in another town -- this one a little closer to my job -- and, to my delight, discovered that it had broadband.

I've been getting a lot of time for writing, though. It's funny how much of a distraction the Internet can be. Over the course of the summer, I've gotten three-quarters of the way through the latest rewrite of my first novel. I've got a good feeling about this one. That old adage about having to write a million words of crap before you get to the good stuff? Yeah, I think that applies here. 

So, I'm back -- for a while, anyway. I still see OX is posting insightful topics D) and that Malone and JB are basically keeping the place from falling apart. 

So what else did I miss?


----------



## Tom (Sep 25, 2009)

Good to see you're back.

And you haven't missed much. It's been pretty quiet.


----------



## alanmt (Sep 25, 2009)

welcome back, sam!


----------



## JosephB (Sep 25, 2009)

> Back, after a hiatus.


I heard that was painful. Was surgery required?



> Malone and JB are basically keeping the place from falling apart.



Either that, or we've driven everyone away.


----------



## The Backward OX (Sep 25, 2009)

Sam W said:


> OX will just love this.
> 
> So, life got a bit hectic. A new job in a city about seventy miles from home forced me to move. It's taken a few months to get settled in, find an apartment, and get some kind of normalcy back into everyday life. Plus, I didn't have broadband in this little place they call a "town". I could only log on from a small "Internet cafe" about five miles away. Suffice it to say, I didn't get much Internet time.
> 
> ...


Hey Sam,

I'd been wondering about you. I remember once you mentioned another HUGE forum, which I went and joined but never saw you there. Then they booted me out anyhow, calling me a troll.

Can you imagine? Me? A troll? 

Anyway, now, I hauled out my atlas to figure out where you'd gone. Seventy miles east or west of Armagh puts you in the water, so I figure you're either around Derry or you've crossed the border. My spies tell me it's always raining in the Republic, so you should get plenty of work cleaning out sewer backups. 

Whatever, welcome back.


----------



## terrib (Sep 26, 2009)

Sammy! Welcome back!!!!


----------



## Sam (Sep 26, 2009)

Tom - Thanks for the welcome back. Good to see you're still around. 

Alan - Congrats on the news! That's great. I'm excited for you. 

JB - As usual, you always make me laugh. The surgery was intensely painful. Removing the stick from one's arse is never easy. 

OX! - Which forum was that? I had to cease all communication with forums when I moved. And you, a troll? Psssht. Whatever were they thinking? Your calculations are pretty good -- for a guy in Australia. But I'm in the south, in a little town called "Moate" in County West Meath. First, I was in a hamlet called "Magheramore". Thanks for the welcome back. 

Terri - Good to see you again. Hope everything is good with you.


----------



## Nickie (Sep 26, 2009)

Welcome back, Sam!


Nickie


----------



## Hawke (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey Sam, 

You came back! Ah, they always come back. 

Welcome home.


----------



## spider8 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey Sam,
Did you enjoy your win over 'city the other week. When I saw it I remembered a few months back. t t t...
Mind you, I was rooting for the reds myself and was happy, for once, to see that some things in life never change. I don't like Hughes or 'city.
The only way that ref was gonna blow for full time was if 'city headed towards the Man U box.
By the way, congrats on winning the league


----------



## Sam (Sep 29, 2009)

Haha. Yeah, you wanna hear the stink my City friends rose over that. However, they did a little statistic on Match of the Day. Bellamy scored dead on ninety minutes and then, like the prat he is, celebrated for fifty-six seconds. Then, there was a substitution which is usually added as thirty seconds. So, a minute and twenty-six seconds of time were wasted during the _minimum _of four additional minutes added on. Which, when you add it up, comes to a total of 95.26. Michael Owen scored on 95.27. 

Justice was done, my friend. And it was nice to equal the Scousers' record. Now to beat it. 

PS: Thanks for the welcome back, Hawke and Nickie.


----------

